# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Per te apasionuarit e Formula 1

## Bledari

Per te apasionuarit e Formula 1 mund ta shkarkoni dy edicionet e fundit te Formula 1 dhe nuk eshte shum i rende si skedar, imagjinoni mund ta mbaj dhe nje Kompjuter Pentium III.

Per me shume keni fotot dhe Info qe punon per kompjuterat.

P.S Kush i don link e lojes tme kontaktoj mua ne Privat me PM.








*REKOMANDOHEN KETO TE DHENA PER KOMPJUTER
==========================================
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98,ME,2000 oSE XP Pro/Home
Processor 1 GHZ ose me mire Intel Pentium III ose IV qe eshte 100% Kompatibell
Memorja RAM 256 MB rekomandohet 512 MB
Hapesira ne Hard Disk 1 Gigabyte*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kjo eshte loje koti....E kam luajtur nuk jua rekomandoj.

----------


## strange

Te lutem me dergo linket ne pm.

----------


## gigabyte

Nuk preferoj shum lojrat me makina te formula

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ka lojra me makina te bukur(Gran Turismo) po kjo eshte e ngaterruar dhe loje pa lidhje...

----------


## Selami2006

shoki dergo linkun

----------


## lojaxhiu

Pse ka flamurin shqiptar tek foto e pare? Ajo me cudit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pse ka flamurin shqiptar tek foto e pare? Ajo me cudit.


Sepse mund te zgjedhesh ca kombesie te duash per pilotin...

----------


## strange

> Sepse mund te zgjedhesh ca kombesie te duash per pilotin...


Luwis Hamilot - Albania 


Shqiptar me ngjyre skam pa. hahaha

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Luwis Hamilot - Albania 
> 
> 
> Shqiptar me ngjyre skam pa. hahaha


Ka gjithmon nje here te pare..

----------


## gigabyte

> Ka lojra me makina te bukur(Gran Turismo) po kjo eshte e ngaterruar dhe loje pa lidhje...



Ate Gran Tourismon e kam.Per mendimin tim eshte njera nder lojrat me te mira me makina.Do ishte nje lojë e perkryer per te apasionuarit e veturav te bukura

----------


## strange

Ani masi pe livdoni na qoni naj link ku me shkarku, se skthejm prap na :P

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ore po e kontaktoni me mp pse ja thoni ketu.A ka thene me kontaktoni me mp?

----------


## Bledari

Ato qe e donin ne PM ja dhashe ka ndonje tjeter  :buzeqeshje: .

Degjo Blood Venom ndoshta mund te jet kot per ty qe nuk i ndjek garat e Formula 1 po po te hysh me vemendie ne kete loje dhe ta luash me pasion se ke iden sa gje e bukur dhe ndonje her te han dhe inati pse nuk e parakalova pse nuk bona ket pse nuk nderrova gomat etj... eshte nje loje e bukur dhe ato qe e ndjekin F1 besoj dhe mendoj qe do i pelqej shume.

Kalofshit Mire

----------


## strange

Nje Playstation eshte perfekte kjo loje, ka pas raste kur deri ne mengjes kam mbete duke luajtur. Te shohim se si eshte ne PC  :buzeqeshje: 

Faleminderit Bledari qe me dergove linket. Te pershendes.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ato qe e donin ne PM ja dhashe ka ndonje tjeter .
> 
> Degjo Blood Venom ndoshta *mund te jet kot per ty qe nuk i ndjek garat e Formula 1* po po te hysh me vemendie ne kete loje dhe ta luash me pasion se ke iden sa gje e bukur dhe ndonje her te han dhe inati pse nuk e parakalova pse nuk bona ket pse nuk nderrova gomat etj... eshte nje loje e bukur dhe ato qe e ndjekin F1 besoj dhe mendoj qe do i pelqej shume.
> 
> Kalofshit Mire



Mos e nxir pefundimin kot man.I shikoj te gjitha nje nga nje garat po fakti qe me pelqen sporti nuk do te thote qe pelqen edhe simulatori.Wtvr mendimi im.

----------


## Slimshaddy

Bleduqe edhe mua mi dergo..!

----------


## ali-likova

Ok pra mi con linqet ok  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

Bledar po pate koh ma nis edhe mua nje PM. :d

----------


## meganoi

S'me pelqen kjo loje fare..kottt...

----------

